# R.i.p.



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

A moment of silence for the death of _Staple_, my male apple snail.

:rip:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

o. sorry for staple, i know how it feels to loose a critter.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, :rip: he was a cutie :-D


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Awww I'm sorry to hear about your loss! poor staple!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i hope he had a good long life living contently and dieing at a ripe old age.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

R.I.P Staple, My apple snail has just had some eggs!


----------

